

Russian Memorial to Steve Jobs Dismantled After Tim Cook Comes Out - rmason
http://recode.net/2014/11/03/russian-memorial-to-steve-jobs-dismantled-after-tim-cook-comes-out/

======
rmason
Because a gay man succeeded Steve Jobs at Apple then Jobs memorial must come
down? That makes absolutely no sense at all to me. I wonder if Putin has also
banned the music of Tchaikovsky as well?

------
yegor256a
Is it a joke?

~~~
xxs
Quite real

